# Spider Guard



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so after repeated kicks/knees etc, I decided to get a box. Yes, I know, I'm a girl but it still hurts. Am sure not as much as it does for you guys but still pain none the less.

Anyhoo, ordered it from Marc (who is a lovely gent and went above and beyond!) and have been wearing it for about a month now.

I got the jockstrap one and it is comfy as hell! I thought it would be awful and rigid but the edges are soft and squishy so you can grapple without it sticking in. Have taken 3 kicks to the groin and no pain whatsoever - good times!!

If you want a good box then go for the Spider Guard - unless you want the Jaco one that everyone seems to be raving about lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good stuff MDB - your right i am a lovely gent


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol, thought I'd tell everyone how nice you are


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Huh you've had on for a month. Shmelly.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I though this would be the spider guard position for bjj, my bad.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

rsp84 said:


> I though this would be the spider guard position for bjj, my bad.


Thats what I thought, sounded cool :thumb

Do you not look wierd with a bulge though MDB? Might get people talkin... lol


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

spitfire said:


> Huh you've had on for a month. Shmelly.


Ha! I've washed it lol - I'm not that much of a minger!!! :laugh:


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

elReecho said:


> Thats what I thought, sounded cool :thumb
> 
> Do you not look wierd with a bulge though MDB? Might get people talkin... lol


Yeh, I do get a few looks but my shorts are pretty loose (I don't wear the Vale Tudo ones, sorry to disappoint) so no one really notices (they're all too busy looking at my boobs lmao!). We've all had a laugh about me wearing it but I don't care - would rather have a bulge than a knee in the groin! :rofl:


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

lol, fair play. The girls at our place wear hot pant style so would look pretty funny :thumb


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

I've not got the guts to wear those just yet - wait til the BF% comes down a bit and BOOOM lol


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Ive got the Jaco cup and i forget i have it on most of the time tbh. never slips out of place and is very comfortable. Not really taken a massive whack in the groin yet so cant comment on that part.

Only irritation is when your get someones back who is on all fours....can really dig in then.


----------

